# Gossip Girl? (1 Viewer)



## i+luv+to+write (Nov 17, 2007)

Does anyone read the Gossip Girl books or watch the show? I think that there books are great. I like the show even better though.


----------



## JHB (Nov 17, 2007)

Thouse books should be crumpled up, urinated on, then thrown into the deepest chasim of hell where it belongs. Then all the 'actors' who acted in the TV atrocity should be flown 1,000 miles across the Atlantic and dropped into the cold, dark waters below.


----------



## Amara-J (Nov 17, 2007)

I haven't read them, but based on what I've heard, let's just say there are better and more meaningful forms of literary enjoyment out there. *shrugs*


----------



## Krim (Nov 17, 2007)

I find it the stupidest thing that we have access to the internet, where you can find all of the knowledge you could ever want, and yet we're still producing bullshit like Gossip Girls. Imagine how many geniuses in our past could've been that much smarter if they could find several sources answering their question with a few touches of a key. Yet it seems like the generations are becoming stupider and stupider, producing complete trite bullshit like this, appealing to the idiotic, materialist nature of so many shallow teenage females. 

The book and books like it make me wish there were no books aimed for teenagers. At all. So not even a SHRED of the idiocy that is that series would be available. "LOL DID YOU HEAR THAT PERFECT SERENA WAS WEARING A LACE DRESS? OMG, AND IT WAS YELLOW! EW EW EW EW EW! THAT WILL STICK WITH HER FOR THE REST OF HER LIFE!" "I CAN'T BELIEVE HOW PERFECT SHE IS. LOL. LOL. OMG." I'm a pretty good looking guy, I'm pretty athletic, and I'm pretty graceful. These are called 'genes'. Genes are just genes. These genes are very, very small things, and we are very, very small things, nothing more than a speck of dust in comparison to everything that happens on Earth, and the Earth is a speck of dust compared to the galaxy, and the galaxy is a speck of dust compared to the universe. None of this matters AT ALL. Who gives a flying FUCK about shallow, pretty high school girls? Instead of learning worthwhile things that will affect your life, girls read Gossip Girls. I would rather my older brother being his chainsmoking, gangster self who constantly gets in trouble and steals things, than have an older sister who reads this trite. Honestly.

I'd rather have to wear a colostomy bag and have to handle it with my teeth than read one of those books or watch the show.

High five.


----------



## cinder and smoke (Nov 17, 2007)

Oh bloody hell shut up. It's totally okay to like these books. It's not okay to base your life around them of course..but you wouldn't want to do that with any book.

I read them when I was in middle school and I forgot about them until the show started up. I like the show--it's just a fun guilty pleasure..perfect way to spend time cuddling up in bed.

I read "omgi'msosmartandsdeep" type of novels. I'm a writer, I'm cultured and I have traveled. But even so, I do like these little high school drama things. Why? Because they are simple and fun. 

You don't need to always have your nose shoved up Tolstoy's ass to prove that you are an intellectual being.

But yeah, I might check out the books again just for the hell of it. Sometimes when I feel really shitty, I like to pop out those kind of pop-culture things.


----------



## futurewriter18 (Nov 18, 2007)

I've read a few of the book and i like them but now i am reading her new series It Girl which i love.


----------



## Krim (Nov 18, 2007)

> Oh bloody hell shut up. It's totally okay to like these books. It's not okay to base your life around them of course..but you wouldn't want to do that with any book.
> 
> I read them when I was in middle school and I forgot about them until the show started up. I like the show--it's just a fun guilty pleasure..perfect way to spend time cuddling up in bed.
> 
> ...


 
There's a difference between recognizing a book as a light and ultimately mindless entertainment and loving it or thinking it's great enough to make a serious topic about it on a writing forum. So, uh, bloody hell shut up.


----------



## cinder and smoke (Nov 18, 2007)

You can post whatever you want on this forum. If a person finds it serious, they will respond. If you don't, then don't respond. It's quite simple really.

There isn't a rubric in which every post is graded upon it's seriousness. Chill out and have some fun


----------



## Krim (Nov 18, 2007)

Okay, well, do you want to make out (even if you don't have a nose, as it appears)? I warn you, I'm devilishly handsome.


----------



## cinder and smoke (Nov 18, 2007)

My nose is in Florida for the winter. I'm assuming you will still take me, yes?


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 18, 2007)

Since when do New Yorkers use phrases like "oh bloody hell?"  Are you Madonna incognito?


----------



## cinder and smoke (Nov 18, 2007)

What would you say if I told you I just recently got to NY from London?


It's not true but it's not right to assume  Lets just say that when you are well traveled, you pick up things.


----------



## Dr. Malone (Nov 18, 2007)

I checked your profile before I posted that, I worried you might be recently imported, but it looks like you're not.


----------

